# FIRST cycle .. 400mg Test Ethanate



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

hi guys,

im a newbie to this forum so please excuse me if this has already been answered else where...

stats.

24 years old

189 pounds

around 17% bf

traingin for 5 years

im going to start my first ever steroid cycle in a few weeks time, ive done a LOT of reading and Test Ethanate is going to be my prefrence...

Now i have bought a multi dose bottle of Test Ethanate 400mg and was thinking of splitting the 400mg a week dose into 2 200mg shots, mon-thurs.

now ive been told 400mg is going to hurt (even injecting 0.5 cc)

would you guys suggest i go ahead with this but cut the test with something like b12 or grapeseed (a lot of messing about for my first cycle)

OR would it be best getting Test Ethanate 200mg/250mg and just doing 2x 1ml shots per week. mon-thurs.

i dont mind keeping the 400 for furture cycles .

im just really askin to be on the safe side.

thx in advance and any info greatly appreciated


----------



## valleymentality (Feb 17, 2011)

your first few jabs in a virgin area are going to hurt for a couple of days after, but it really aint that bad. Your plans solid. Would keep some nolva on hand though as it's your first run you will have no idea how sensative to estrogen you are. And a bit of hcg will keep the nut size up, even as little as 500i.u. twicw a week, and considering how cheap it is, it's silly not to. If you want a real sting get some test suspension!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Do 400mg one shot a week.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

well originally i was thinking tri-test400 a combitination of Test Ethanate/ prop and cyp

now thats ment to be a killer so i thort id stay off that for now haha

ahh now i said ive done my research dude but hcg was one thing i was uncear about, could you explain. is it a oral

yea i have plenty of nolva on hand, another thing... if i spot signs ofgyno DURING cycle wat should be done then .


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Do 400mg one shot a week.


whats the reason for this mate ??

i understood that 2 shots per week was the norm


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

monsterballs said:


> well originally i was thinking tri-test400 a combitination of *Test Ethanate/ prop and cyp*
> 
> *
> now thats ment to be a killer *so i thort id stay off that for now haha
> ...


now that depends on brand prochem and rohm are pip free,


----------



## valleymentality (Feb 17, 2011)

H.c.g. human chorionic gonatropin. It mimics lutenising hormone so you continue to produce your own natural test production. It comes as a powder in a vial, usually 5000 i.u. You mix it with bacteriostatic water. 1ml water with 5000 i.u will give you 500i.u. per unit on an insulin pin. It's injected sub q.

Regarding estrogen, my prefered choice is to run proviron at 50mg/day strait through, but i dont like water retention as it ups my blood pressure. Some might say increased estrogen is ok as it helps strength, but I like staying dry. If you go the tamoxifen route you can take a little every day, 10/20 mg or just use it when you het sighns of gyno, itchy nips, puffy ness or tissue formation under the nip. Hope this helps. Ps if you only use it when gyno sighns take 40mg per day until the problem subsides.


----------



## valleymentality (Feb 17, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> whats the reason for this mate ??
> 
> i understood that 2 shots per week was the norm


once per week is fine, 7-8 day half life. Some people recomend two shots per week for stable blood levels, personally I would go with one shot at that dose. When your on a gram plus that may be a different story.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

valleymentality said:


> once per week is fine, 7-8 day half life. Some people recomend two shots per week for stable blood levels, personally I would go with one shot at that dose. When your on a gram plus that may be a different story.


Thanks, also first cycle your be nervous enough let alone jabbing twice a week.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Thanks, also first cycle your be nervous enough let alone jabbing twice a week.


makes sence

reps for replys guys


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

test400 aint to bad. its all down to the individual. i was able to take 1ml shots not a problem. couple guys i know suffered on 1ml.

cylce looks good for first time. nice and simple

1-10weeks test400

1-10week hcg 500iu week

2week break

4week pct - nolva - 20/20/20/20 -- clomid - 50/50/50/50


----------

